# FTU Blanks



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I was wondering if the IM 10x blanks from Fishing Tackle Unlimited were top of the line blanks like the high modulus MHX blanks or the St. Croix SC5 blanks. I am looking for a very light 6'6" popping blank that weighs about 1.5 oz or less like the other high end blanks but FTU doesn't list a weight on the blanks. Would you say their IM 10 blanks are high end blanks and are very light? The price seems to be in line with other manufacturers high end blanks but I'm just not really familiar with them and I live in Corpus so I can't see them in advance.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

James, I know this doesn't really help, but I had a finish build of 3.8 oz with the IM10 7' APM. I wish I had weighed everything before hand, but I didn't have the scales then. I used the split grip cork, double exposed reel seat and Fuji BLCAG 6,5, & BLAG #4s. I might have shaved a little more trimming the reel seat and without the 3 layer tiger, but I used it to bring a little weight back for balance and it turned out pretty cool to boot. On top of that, it is a really nice blank and very crisp.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Try the BSRT66L. It is a thing of beauty...


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Call Dave at Texas Rod Works


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I was wondering if the IM 10x blanks from Fishing Tackle Unlimited were top of the line blanks like the high modulus MHX blanks or the St. Croix SC5 blanks. I am looking for a very light 6'6" popping blank that weighs about 1.5 oz or less like the other high end blanks but FTU doesn't list a weight on the blanks. Would you say their IM 10 blanks are high end blanks and are very light? The price seems to be in line with other manufacturers high end blanks but I'm just not really familiar with them and I live in Corpus so I can't see them in advance.


They are very nice blanks. I built a 7' with the IM10X-APL1-70T blank a couple of years ago. I think its the best feeling rod I have made .... I have used St. Croix, Castaway, Mudhole and other blanks too. I looked through my notes and the 7' blank weighed in at 1.425 oz. You will not be disappointed if you use one of the Green FTU blanks.

This is the only picture I could find of it .... I gave it to my dad "Triplegrip"


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was told that the ftu blanks are copys of gloomis blanks, my fav ftu blank is the gloss black im8, and with the 10 you don't have to get green the also have silver


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I emailed Terry about the blank and he said it weighed a hair under 1.5oz which is right on par with the other high end blanks I have researched. The FTU IM10 popping rod is the only 6'6" moderately fast action rod that I have found, the rest are all 7 feet long and I really don't want to cut the rod if I absolutely don't have to.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Give me a call there are other options in a high modulus 6'6" mod action. The FTU blanks are great but if you want the info on what is out there I will gladly give you some info.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Call Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I will give Dave a call either tomorrow or Monday. Just looking to get the most blank for my money and have not found too many options for a 6'6" medium light rod with a moderately fast action.


----------

